# Telefonieren über ein Analogmodem



## Monday (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Software, mit der man über ein ganz normales Modem (ich habe das Creatix V.9x DSP Data Fax Modem) telefonieren kann.

Mit der Windowssoftware komme ich nicht weiter. Das Modem wählt zwar und die Gegestelle nimmt ab, aber der Sound kommt nur aus dem Modemlautsprecher. Das Mikrofon funktioniert auch nicht.  

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## NoVeK (1. November 2004)

Da muss ich dich leider entäuschen, da das Creatix V.9x DSP Data Fax dies leider nicht unterstüzt... würde es Creatix V.9x DSP Data/Fax/Voice heißen... dann wäre es sogar vieleicht möglich. Jedenfalls ist es bei dir leider der Fall, das dein Modem nur die Nr anrufen tut und so glaubt eine Daten Verbindung (in deinem Fall Fax) herzustellen.


----------

